# Discount code makes it well worth the price!



## Roger Clark aka Rex

It is a sweet deal Stumpy, I subscribed.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## karlroth

thanks 
k


----------



## ScottKaye

The code works on yearly subscriptions as well bringing the monthly cost down to $6.21 a month or $74.50 a year.


----------



## JesseTutt

How are the printing abilities? If they give you full size patterns can you print them and will they be full size?

Also, I got the same e-mail and if you pay the yearly subscription it is only $75 per year which equates to less than 7.50 per month.


----------



## helluvawreck

That really does look like a great deal. Thanks, Stumpy.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## BassHunter

Anyone know if the books download to the Ipad to read when you are not connected to the net? If so, I am going to order it…will make for great reading time at our cabin (no internet)...

Just found it on their site…have to be connected to read the content with this subscription…oh well, may still order it…


----------



## DocSavage45

My wife would love it. She has the color Kindle and an e-pad as well as my brother. It's crazy but I love the tactile feel of reading my paperback books. Can we all say dinosaure!(sp?0 LOL!


----------



## BassHunter

Update - I did subscribe and it seems that once you download a book to the ipad, you can read it offline….Great deal!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I like paper too, but until they figure out a way to send me all of their books and back issues in paper form for $10 a month, I'm going to have to settle for e-books.


----------



## ScottKaye

I signed up for the year subscription.. The wife is really gonna be angry. I still think it will be worth it as I am just beggining my woodworking adventure.


----------



## Ken90712

Sweet thx for the info…..Ill ck it out….


----------



## F40qwerty

Just signed up - hard to beat the half off deal, especially with their vast library!


----------



## Kentuk55

I think I've got the same email. Haven't acted on it just yet


----------



## lashing

Cool. I signed up for the year. I really dont like reading on the computer but thats a good price and I let myself splurge on anything education. Beats looking at a pile of magazines that eventually have to be taken to the curb on recycling day. Which happens every year around here. I dont want to do it but I dont want to be one of those guys with a musty house of old magazines either. Its usually right after I decide to build something I saw and now dont have the reference.


----------

